# Can I trade my butterfly wings in for mantis claws?



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Something strange happens every time I try to take pictures of my mantises, my dog Kirby can't stand to be left out.  

For instance one time I was trying to snap some photos of my freshly hatched ooeths to show to some friends. Got the stick holding the ooeth propped up, backed away to take the picture, but when I look into the camera view finder I see a dog has inched his way in the picture...







He didn't see what all the fuss was about but insisted on taking a nap next to the ooeth. Perhaps he was dreaming of baby mantises raining from the sky?






Next I wanted to take a picture of one of the nymphs, and guess who once again appeared before I got to snap a picture?






He must have been pouting because he was no longer the baby of the family.






Flash forward a couple months when the girl mantis I kept, Zen, is all grown up. I decide to take some pictures of her as the beautiful queen she is, but once again a dog appears.






However, my all time favorite picture is when they decided to share the spot light and Kirby took a quick sniff to see what mantis butt really smells like.






Hope you all enjoyed my dogmantis photos. :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 11, 2009)

Is that a chihuahua? If so, mine are total attention hounds too and simply cannot stand any other being getting more attention than themselves!!! That is why i love them... they are just like me


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 11, 2009)

That's funny... I enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Is that a chihuahua? If so, mine are total attention hounds too and simply cannot stand any other being getting more attention than themselves!!! That is why i love them... they are just like me


He is a papillon, but that is also a breed that loves to be the center of attention. [email protected] Thank you =3

@Katnapper- Glad you enjoyed them. X3


----------



## ismart (Dec 11, 2009)

Great pic's! Your dog is adorable!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 11, 2009)

Papillon = butterfly


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 11, 2009)

hahaha, smelling its butt! precious


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 11, 2009)

hahaha, smelling its butt! precious


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

My friend had one of those it was SO hyper!!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 11, 2009)

@ ismart- Thank you =3

@revmdn- Yep, just don't tell him I feed butterflies regularly to my mantises for dinner. h34r: 

@ hibiscusmile- I'm not sure how amused Zen was about the whole thing. XD

@ Chase- The mantis or the dog? =p


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 12, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Papillon = butterfly


Phalene =geometrid moth.   These are the miniature spaniels that don't develop "butterfly ears", though both types often occur in the same litter. And aren't we special! Neither the AKC _Dog Book_ nor the Phalene Fanciers of the World website seems to know what the word means. The moth caterpillars are the same inchworms that we discussed a while back in a different thread. I'm pretty sure that this is correct, though I didn't find it in either French dictionary that I have at hand. Perhaps a Phalene expert knows more. Emile, have you heard this term?


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2009)

Ha ha. Nice.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 13, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Phalene =geometrid moth.   These are the miniature spaniels that don't develop "butterfly ears", though both types often occur in the same litter. And aren't we special! Neither the AKC _Dog Book_ nor the Phalene Fanciers of the World website seems to know what the word means. The moth caterpillars are the same inchworms that we discussed a while back in a different thread. I'm pretty sure that this is correct, though I didn't find it in either French dictionary that I have at hand. Perhaps a Phalene expert knows more. Emile, have you heard this term?


I was always just told Phalene was French for moth.


----------

